# Killeen, texas



## curt (Jan 1, 2011)

:SNC: Hello to everyone from Killeen, Texas. I have lived here since 1991, but I have been on the road so to speak as an aircraft mechanic. I am trying very hard to change careers and do something that will allow me to have a more normal sort of life. GOD Bless!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome Brother Curt!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome Bro. Curt from just up the road in Waco!


----------



## JTM (Jan 3, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Rescue51 (Jan 3, 2011)

I hear that Curt! I am also going to be changing careers. I will be leaving the Military after 10 years to spend more time with my wife and son! I also will finally have time to continue my degree work. Welcome aboard!


----------

